
The 4000 Year Old Story That Explains How to Live Life - TheSpine
https://medium.com/lessons-from-history/this-ancient-story-explains-how-to-live-life-199503d785a6
======
aszantu
well written, to me at least. I've lost my friends at new years eve 2018 and
have been obsessed and sad ever since. I've known these people all my life,
and the thought of new friendships seems pointless to me. If ppl can do this
after 20 years, there's no point in making new ones, my mind reasons.

------
whatupmd
The epic of Gilgamesh

